# GFCI Shunt trip Breaker



## Imasparky (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if they make a shunt trip GFCI breaker. They want them for gas stoves in a kitchen.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, but you normally dump the main to a little subpanel for all the stuff under the hood.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just noticed that the Square D catalog says that the shunt trip option isn't available with molded case GFCI and equipment protector breakers. Didn't know that. I know I've gotten them with the bell alarm contact option, so I just assumed that shunt trip would be available. Guess not. That leaves you with the option of installing a contactor for your under-hood stuff, or dumping the main for an under-hood subpanel. That's normally what I do, since there's more electric stuff under the hood than just the gas pilots.


----------

